# Notebook 17&quot; mit zwei Festplatten M.2-SSD und 2,5&quot; HDD



## jim-knopf-deg (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook. Hierzu hatte ich sowohl hier im Forum schon länger gesucht und u.a. den Beitrag >https://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9398117-geduldige-notebooksuche-2.html< gefunden, der leider aber auf keine Notebooks verweist, die für mich in Frage kommen würden. Auch umfangreiche Suchen im Internet, sowohl über Google, als auch auf allen einschlägigen Herstellerseiten (Acer, Asus, Dell, HP, Lenovo,.....) haben keine großartigen Alternativen ergeben.

Aber zuerst einmal zu den geforderten Spezifikationen des Notebooks:

Budget: bis 1.500 Eur (ohne die unten genannten separaten HDD-Käufe)
Displaygröße: zwingend min. 17" da CAD-Anwendung

*Festplatten: mindestens 2 HDDs (besser 3)*
Festplatte 1: 2,5 " HDD SATA III Formfaktor 7 mm
Festplatte 2: M.2 SSD
Festplatte 3: egal (ist i.d.R. nur als 2. M.2 verfügbar)

Arbeitsspeicher: verbaut ist egal, Aufrüstung auf bis zu 2 Stück DDR4-DIMM a 16 GB muss möglich sein (Gesamt 32 GB)

Geäuse: Wartungsklappe zwingend erforderlich um HDDS und Arbeitsspeicher austauschen zu können

Tastatur: zwingend separater Ziffernblock erforderlich, da viel Schreib- und Rechentätigkeit

Prozessor: egal, alle modernen CPUs haben ausreichend Leistung für die u.a. Anwendungen
Grafikkarte: egal

Verwendung: Office, CAD, Datenbankanwendungen (DBs laufen auf(!!) dem Notebook)
Spiele: nein
mobile Nutzung: ja

Akkulaufzeit: egal
Anschlüsse: zwingend benötigt: USB, Lan, WLan, SD-Kartenleser

Eines der wichtigsten Kriterien sind die Festplatten. Und bevor Nachfragen kommen: ja, ich benötige im Notebook eine 2,5" HDD Formfaktor 7 mm (Bauhöhe), da die M.2-SSDs doppelt so teuer sind. Auf meiner ersten HDD (C:\) läuft zusätzlich zum Betriebssystem und den regulären Anwendungen ein Archivsystem und alle Datenbanken. Aufgrund von Programmrestriktionen und absoluten Dateistrukturen können diese Anwendungen nur auf C:\ laufen. Derzeit ist - zumindest nach meinen Recherchen - für eine große ( 4 oder 8 TB) M.2-SSD-Festplatten ungefär der doppelte Preis zu kalkulieren, wie für eine 3,5"-SSD (z.B. Corsair MP400 mit 8 TB = 1.330 Eur). Außerdem bin ich beruflich oft in Regionen unterwegs, wo kein mobiles Internet und/oder WLan zur Verfügung steht oder die Bandbreite des mobilen Internets viel zu gering ist, so dass ich zwingend alle Daten (werden regelmäßig vom Firmenserver down-syncronisiert) dabei haben muss. Das sind derzeit rund 5 TB. Daher auch im folgenden eine 8 TB-SSD, damit noch ausreichend Reserve für den Datenzuwachs vorhanden ist.

Als 2,5" HDD Formfaktor 7 mm will ich separat diese Samsung SSD (870 QVO, Preis ca. 650 Eur) kaufen und einbauen:

https://www.samsung.com/de/memory-storage/sata-ssd/ssd-870-qvo-sata-3-2-5-inch-8tb-mz-77q8t0bw/

Für ein Teilbackup unterwegs (bis zum nächsten Aufenthalt im Büro oder bei nächster Upload-Syncronisationsmöglichkeit) soll dann die zweite Festplatte - also die M.2-SSD - dienen. Die muss nicht ganz so groß sein (weil nur die modifizierten Dateien des Gesamtdatenbestandes gesichert werden müssen), so dass z.B. diese SSD von Samsung (PM983, Preis ca. 540 Eur) mit 3,8 TB ausreichen würde:

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-x4-NVMe-3D-NAND-TLC--MZ1LB3T8HM_1305432.html

Wenn dann noch eine zweite M.2-Schnittstelle verfügbar wäre, wäre das sehr schön, da ich dann von den DBs Snapshots auf der dritten HDD (also der 2. M.2-HDD) machen könnte. Das ist aber nur optional. Es wäre schon sehr schön, wenn überhaupt irgend eine Konfiguration mit den ersten beiden HDDs möglich wäre.

Nach langer und intensiver Suche habe ich nun nur diese beiden Notebooks bei Schenker gefunden, die die o.a. Spezifikationen erfüllen:
*
1) Schenker Work 17*

https://bestware.com/de/schenker-work-17.html#product.info.configuration

Dieses Notebook bietet allerdings nur Platz für 2 HDDs (einmal 2,5" und einmal M.2)

*2) XMG Core 17*

https://bestware.com/de/xmg-core-17-intel.html#product.info.configuration

Dieses Notebook bietet lt. technischen Datenblatt Anschlüsse für 3 (!) HDDs (1x M.2 2280 SSD via PCI-Express x4 oder SATA III und 1x M.2 2280 SSD via PCI-Express x4 und 1x 2,5" SSD/HDD (7 mm)).

Allerdings werden im Kofigurator für dieses Notebook nur 2 (!) HDDs angeboten - nämlich zweimal M.2-HDDs. Das würde natürlich nicht mit meinem o.a. Konzept der 2.5"-SSD aufgehen.

*
Nun die entscheidende Frage: kommen außer den beiden von mir o.g. Notebooks, die ich gefunden habe, noch irgend welche anderen Hersteller oder Geräte in Frage ?*

Ich danke allen für eine Rückmeldung.

Beste Grüße, Jim Knopf


----------



## jim-knopf-deg (28. Dezember 2020)

*LÖSUNG *

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt das passende Notebook für unsere Anforderungen gefunden:

Dell Precision 7710 (gebraucht, professionell wiederaufbereitet durch Fa. ESM) aus Leasingrücklauf.

Das Notebook hat für rund 1.300 Eur wirklich gute Leistungsmerkmale:

Parallel lassen sich tatsächlich 3 HDDs (2 X M.2 u. 1 X 3,5"-7mm  SATA) einbauen.

Ansonsten ist das Notebook auch sehr gut ausgestattet:

Displaygröße 	17,3 Zoll
Auflösung 	Full HD 1920x1080
Prozessor 	Intel® Core i7 6820HQ 2,70 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher 	32 GB RAM (erweiterbar auf 64 GB !! - 4 Steckplätze !!)
Festplatte 	256 GB M.2 nVME SSD
Grafikkarte 	nVidia Quadro M4000M 4,0 GB

mit (!!) Betriebssystem 	Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit
neue Tastatur

https://www.esm-computer.de/dell-precision-7710-core-i7-6820hq-nvidia-quadro-m4000m-256-gb-nvme-full-hd-webcam-1022960/?number=1022960

Und für 49 Eur gibt es noch eine richtig gute Dockingstation (auch Leasingrücklauf), die. was die Anschlüsse betrifft, keine Wünsche offen läßt.

https://www.esm-computer.de/dockingstation-dell-pr02x/k09a-usb-3.0-inkl.netzteil-240-watt-1015144/?number=1015144

Und mit dem Leasingrücklauf tut man noch was gutes für die Umwelt, Nachhaltigkeit und Ressourcenschutz. 

Beste Grüße,
JKD


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2020)

Cool, so was ist nicht so leicht zu finden, da die Angaben da oft fehlen....  Ich hab in mein Notebook eine 2,5 Zoll-SSD zusätzlich eingebaut und nur zufällig gesehen, dass es ZWEI M.2-Slots hat.


----------



## jim-knopf-deg (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Herbboy,



Herbboy schrieb:


> Cool, so was ist nicht so leicht zu finden, da die Angaben da oft fehlen....  .



---> ja, ich habe wirklich lange gesucht. Und ich hätte das bei ESM auch nie gefunden, da diese Detailangaben zur Anzahl von Laufwerken oder Kartensteckplätzen eigentlich in den Spezifikationen auf den web-Seiten immer unvollständig sind.  Dann kann man sowas natürlich auch nicht über Suchmaschinen finden. Bei ESM ergibt sich die Konfigurationsmöglichkeit mit 3 HDDs auch nur indirekt über die Kombination von Angaben auf zwei verschiedenen Reitern der webseite. 

Letztendlich hatte ich den Tip von einem User mit viel Hardwareerfahrung auf einem Administratoren-Forum bekommen. Ich hätte das nie selber gefunden. Das Dell-Notebook hatte ich gleich heute Mittag bestellt. Und um sicher zu gehen, dass die Angaben wirklich richtig sind, hatte ich ESM gestern noch per email angeschrieben. Gleich heute morgen um 9.00 Uhr hatte ich bereits eine kompetente, ausführliche Antwort. Das nenne ich mal Kundenservice. Wirklich toll.

Beste Grüße,
JKD


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2020)

jim-knopf-deg schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ansonsten wäre ja auch 1x M..2 & 1x 2,5er-SSD okay gewesen, und statt ner internen HDD eine externe. Die sind ja sogar günstiger als interne pro GB   bzw. ab 4TB gibt es praktisch sowieso nur externe HDDs ab 80€. Bis auf 2 interne Modelle, die aber ab 110€ kosten.


----------



## jim-knopf-deg (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Herbboy,



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre ja auch 1x M..2 & 1x 2,5er-SSD okay gewesen,



---> ja, zur Not wäre das auch eine Lösung gewesen. Aber der große Vorteil bei 2 X M.2 und 1 X 2,5"-SSD ist ja gerade, dass ich auf der großen 2,5"-SSD das Betriebssystem, alle Anwendungen und zusätzlich AUCH NOCH das gesamte Archivsystem und alle Datenbanken betreiben kann. Unsere Systemkonfiguration auf meinen Firmen-Notebooks ist so definiert, dass alle vier (BS, Anwendungen, Archiv, DBs) Datenbereiche zwingend unter C:\ laufen müssen. Die Ursache liegt darin, dass wir einerseits in unserem Archivsystem leider auch absolute Adressen haben. Die lassen sich nicht relativ auflösen. Das sind noch Relikte aus uralten Entwicklungszeiten vom Hersteller (Mitte der 1990-er) und wurden durch sämtliche Releases mitgezogen. Insofern würden rund 40% unserer DMS-Verweise ins Leere laufen - sprich Dokument ist dann im Archiv nicht aufrufbar -, wenn das Archiv nicht auf C:\ liegt.

Ähnliche Situation haben wir bei einem Teil der DBs auch. Das könnte man zwar theoretisch anpassen. Aber ich hatte schon versucht, mit irgendwelchen Scripten oder SQL-Prozeduren das zu korrigieren. Aber es gibt zu viele Ausnahmen, programmierte Sonderlocken, zu viele Spezialkonstrukte, so dass maschinelle Anpassungen unmöglich sind. In die Prozeduren müsste man geschätzt rund 40.000 Ausnahmen aufnehmen. Das ist unmöglich.

Und bei insgesamt rund *2,1 Mio.* Dokumentationsbereichen alleine im Archivsystem ist das einfach von der Quantität nicht mehr handlebar. Daher ist eine große SSD unter C:\ zwingend erforderlich. Die zweite M.2-SSD (sagen wir mal D:\) dient dann nur als backup für die auf C:\ modifizierten Dateien, die dann auf D:\ solange zwischen gesichert werden, bis das Notebook beim nächsten Kontakt mit dem Firmenserver alle modifizierten Dateien von C:\ auf den Server weg gesichert hat.

Da die DBs teilweise sehr groß sind und im backup immer die gesamte DB nach D:\ gesichert wird, muss auch D:\ relativ groß sein - also auch gerne 4 TB.

Der zweite M.2-Slot - also damit die dritte HDD - soll dann im wesentlichen für DB-snapshots genutzt werden. Das hat bei einigen DB-Anwendungen von uns große Vorteile, da bei speziellen betriebswirtschaftlichen Prozessen kein DB-RollBack möglich ist. Die Datenkonstellationen sind extrem komplex.  Wenn da also die z.B. Bilanzierungsstrategie verkehrt war, dann wird die DB einfach auf einen vorherigen snapshot zurück gesetzt. Das geht schnell und ist sehr komfortabel. Häufig sind dann nur 5 - 20 Minuten Arbeit weg. In selteneren Fällen sind auch schon mal 3 Stunden Arbeit weg. Das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber bei unseren extrem hoch-normierten Daten halten wir seit über 25 Jahren unsere Datenbestände, also die Bewegungsdaten in den DBs, sehr, sehr sauber und konsistent.




Herbboy schrieb:


> und statt ner internen HDD eine externe. Die sind ja sogar günstiger als interne pro GB   bzw. ab 4TB gibt es praktisch sowieso nur externe HDDs ab 80€. Bis auf 2 interne Modelle, die aber ab 110€ kosten.



Das Thema mit den externen Festplatten hatte ich vorher auch schon mehrfach als Vorschlag - u.a. auch von unserem Hardwarelieferanten - erhalten. Aus meiner Sicht sprechen aber mehrere Gründe gegen externe Festplatten. Zum einen haben wir dann das Problem mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben. Bisher konnte ich noch nie auf einem Firmen-Gerät bei uns sicher stellen, dass die externen Geräte immer mit dem gleichen Laufwerksbuchstaben laufen. Auch mit unterschiedlichsten Arten des Mounten (so hieß das doch, oder?) habe ich das nie hinbekommen. Irgendeine Anwendung bekommt es immer wieder hin, den Buchstaben dann doch noch mal zu ändern. Oder andere unserer Applikationen weigern sich komplett, irgendwas neben C:\ anzusprechen.

Weiterhin ist mir auch immer nicht so ganz wohl dabei, wenn wichtige Daten auf einer externen Festplatte liegen. Klar, mit Verschlüsselung und Co. können bei Verlust oder Diebstahl die Daten natürlich trotzdem wirksam gegen Mißbrauch und Datenklau geschützt werden.

Aber in meiner Firma liegt das Problem woanders: wir sind viel unterwegs und wir arbeiten in Projekten teilweise unter enormen Zeitdruck und haben Null Zietreserven. Wenn wir da mal eine Festplatte irgendwo liegen lassen oder diese gestohlen wird, ist das größte Problem, dass derjenige dann nicht mehr weiter arbeiten kann. Im schlimmsten Fall bemerkt man den Verlust oder das Vergessen erst, wenn man nach 2, 3, 4 Stunden Fahrtzeit beim nächsten Kunden ist. Und genau dann haben wir den zeitkritischen GAU.

Daher ist mir wirklich das liebste, alle Speichermedien sind fest im Notebook verbaut (in 25 Jahren hat noch kein Mitarbeiter von mir ein Notebook irgendwo vergessen; anderen Kleinkram schon eher) und alle Laufwerksbuchstaben sind fest und dauerhaft zugewiesen.

Beste Grüße,
JKD


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2020)

Ja gut, für eine Firma ist das was anderes. Ich dachte an eine private Nutzung


----------

